# A Spark of Light Left the World (non-GSD)



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Today, I made the horrible choice of letting my 15 year old love bug of a shih tzu go. He was just six weeks from turning 16. He went down quickly and it wasn't a kindness to keep him lingering. Days like this are the days where I'm not sure I'm strong enough for pets. I cried until I had a massive headache, but the hurt in my heart will be hard to recover from. He was loving, playful, affectionate (SO affectionate), forgiving and an all around wonderful member of the family. 

Today is not a good day.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.What a sweet little face.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so so sorry. It's hard to find a sweeter dog than a shih tzu.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry fro your loss  It is never easy seeing them leave ...


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's never long enough.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry, but thank you. It is such a hard choice. It is the last gift we can sometimes give our four-legged friends, to make passing as easy as possible. But it is still so hard to do.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

You were so very lucky to have him so long. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to,lose these beautiful pups .Take care.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My condolences on your loss!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Love that face!
So sorry for your loss.
Take care.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I am so sorry, that is a very long time to have a buddy so you did good! Take care.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious boy. Take care.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Take comfort from the great life you gave him, and your tears are a measure of the depth of your love. x


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for the loss. Cherish all your memories.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Get something special to remind you of your pet.


----------

